# MBTA under its new operator



## P40Power (Apr 20, 2003)

Do you think the MBTA will be better or worse when it begins to be operated by a new firm rather than Amtrak?


----------



## EmpireBuilderFan (Apr 21, 2003)

I put undecided. It'll depend on if the management of the new company learns from the mistakes Amtrak made (and is making), or if they'll continue to make the same mistakes. Also, it really depends on the employees themselves, since they'll probably be the same people after the transition.


----------



## battalion51 (Apr 21, 2003)

I'm with EBF on this one, I've never ridden MBTA so it really dpends on who takes over. There are tons of companies that can take over so it really depends. I personally think if it's Guilford or Herzog, look out for trouble. Other than that it's a toss up.


----------



## Viewliner (Apr 21, 2003)

I too am unfamiliar with their operations as far as specifics, but its best to wait and see. It probably will seem either a lot better or a lot worse in the beginning, then even out/get better.


----------



## P40Power (Apr 21, 2003)

I put undecided as well, Ive taken the MBTA a few times up to Newburryport and I didnt think it was all too bad. The equipment definatly seen better days though and the was confusion while boarding at North Station because of the conductors method of operation.


----------



## Viewliner (Apr 21, 2003)

I think Amfleet will have the best input for this topic, as he rides it more than any of us. For me, I know mainly NJ Transit (Outside of Amtrak).


----------



## Amfleet (Apr 28, 2003)

Undecided...I found with Amtrak that most MBTA commuter runs were running 10-15 minutes late. Amtrak has also been known to be ill-trained in handling medical emergancies. However, this new company does not sound all that great either. I don't see why the MBTA can't hire their own crew and operate their own train. Isn't that how Metro North, NJ Transit, and SEPTA run?


----------



## AlanB (Apr 28, 2003)

Amfleet said:


> I don't see why the MBTA can't hire their own crew and operate their own train. Isn't that how Metro North, NJ Transit, and SEPTA run?


They don't want to do that, as it requires the "T" to hire more staff and more managers to supervise all those employees. Doing it this way keeps down the bureaucracy and that in theory keeps down the cost.

While I will admit that Metro North and the LIRR do run a pretty decent RR, they have a huge overhead unlike the T. NJ Transit and SEPTA also run their own crews; however I'm not so sure that I would want to copy their examples. While the MTA isn't great, I think that they do a much better job than either NJT or SEPTA.

Ps. I'm the no vote. I don't think that this is going to be a good thing. I'm not quite sure why, but I just don't have a good feeling. Perhaps one of my biggest fears is the fact that I don't think they are charging the T enough for what the T expects. I think that they are going to have to cut corners to make ends meet.

That's never a good thing. Cutting corners usually ends up affecting both performace and safety.


----------



## tp49 (Apr 29, 2003)

I just do not think there are enough facts to justify making any type of decision. It is one of those you'll have to let the game be played and watch the chips fall where they may before you can make any real decision. I thought I posted somehting along these lines awhile ago but I didn't see anything (must be the old age catching up to me).


----------



## AlanB (May 7, 2003)

Oops,  I forgot about this poll running over here. It's two week run is over, so get your votes in now.


----------



## amtrakadirondack (May 21, 2003)

I picked Undecided, I'll have to wait and see what my friend in Boston has to say about it. :blink:


----------

